# craftsman snow thrower mounting brackets



## LCruner (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi,
I have a craftsman snow thrower model 842.240728 and trying to mount it to a craftsman lawn tractor 917.271120. I'm wanting to know is it possible to mount the older snow thrower attachment to the "newer" lawn tractor. sears only offers the mounting brackets for the newer snow thrower attachments. Does anyone have any ideas/places to search for older hardware/templates to make mounting hardware. thanks any help would be much appreciated
joe


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

It would appear that their site is down for maintenance. Might check them back out tomorrow.


----------

